# Konishi N°1 & Co



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

Wollte gern mal Fragen wer hier alles mit Konishi Koi futter füttert oder allgemein was ihr benutzt im Frühling / Sommer ?

Bereits schon wer erfahrung mit dem neuen N°1 gemacht?

(Keine Werbung nur mit ihr wisst was gemeint ist)
http://koi-company.de/koifutter/konishi/konishi-n-1-swim-schwimmend-5mm.html
Lohnt es sich? Oder die Neue Premium Futter sorten von Tri Koi sind sie den Preis wert ?

Schönen Ostermontag noch


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

Mit Konishi kann ich nicht dienen.
Füttere das Saito Energie CS und bin mit Preis Leistung zufrieden.

*Bereits schon wer erfahrung mit dem neuen N°1 gemacht?
*
Glaube kaum das du da Erfahrungswerte bekommst.
Das Futter ist ja erst raus gekommen.
Ich denke richtige Erfahrungswerte wirst du erst bekommen wenn du mal eine komplette Saison gefütterst hast.

Ein Freund von mir hatte auch sein Futter gewechselt und meinte nach 3 Wochen seine Koi hätten jetzt viel bessere Farben und wären gewachsen und warscheinlich behauptet er dies nur weil auf der Tüte stand:
Für bessere Farben und Wachstum ihrer Koi


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

Danke Armin für die schnelle Antwort , fütterst du nur Saito Energie CS oder auch in Abwechslung mit anderen sorten?

Dann musst du uns wohl verraten was dein freund für ein Futter benutzt das in 3 Wochen so wirkungen hat 
*Für bessere Farben und Wachstum ihrer Koi *steht wohl auf jedem futter heutzutage


----------



## troll20 (28. März 2016)

Steht auch auf Einer Tüte : verhindert zuverlässig Schwangerschaft von Goldis und co.  ?????
Meine scheinen schon wieder rollig zu werden


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

xXNer0Xx schrieb:


> Dann musst du uns wohl verraten was dein freund für ein Futter benutzt das in 3 Wochen so wirkungen hat


Baumarktfutter 

Ich füttere das Saito jetzt seit September und werde es auch weiter füttern.
Habe grade wieder gekauft.
Hatte vorher Koimenü Champion gefüttert was ein fast reines Wachstumsfutter ist.
Das Futter war nicht schlecht aber schon bei der Fütterung sah man sofort einen öligen bzw. fettigen Film auf dem Wasser.
Ergo freut sich auch dein Filter.
Nachdem ich den Koi Doc zum Check am Teich hatte meinte er die Kiemen wären minimal belastet (nichts schlimmes) was er dann auf das Futter schob wegen den Bestandsteilen.
Ach ja die Koi hatten sich trotz 1A Wasserwerte und etlichen Abstrichen ohne Befund ab und an gescheuert.
Nach dem Futterwechsel wurde das scheuern nach ca. 4 Wochen weniger.
Jetzt scheuert zwar ab und zu auch mal einer aber uns juckt es ja auch mal.

Ich füttere ja auch kein Futter für 2€ aber das Konishi ist ja auch mal eine Preisklasse für sich.

Aber mal ehrlich Futter ist eh eine Glaubensfrage.
Frage 10 Leute und du wirst 10 verschiedene Antworten bekommen.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Steht auch auf Einer Tüte : verhindert zuverlässig Schwangerschaft von Goldis und co. ?????



Ich glaube ich habe eine Marktlücke entdeckt


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Ich füttere ja auch kein Futter für 2€ aber das Konishi ist ja auch mal eine Preisklasse für sich.



Das stimmt, Saito ist auch nicht das Preisgünstigste  
Habe mir mal zum Testen dieses Jahr N°1 bestellt aber ich werde es wohl mit Tri Koi abwechselnd füttern


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

Bei guten 40Kg im Jahr macht das schon ein paar Euros


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

40 kg 
Wie viele Koi schwimmen denn bei dir ? und wie viele Mahlzeiten pro Tag bekommen die guten denn wenn man fragen darf ?


----------



## muh.gp (28. März 2016)

Ich füttere ausschließlich Konishi-Futter. Erfahrungen? Bin zufrieden, die Koi mögen es, die Ausscheidungen sind überschaubar, die Wasserwerte stimmen, die Fische sind gesund und wachsen und wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt einkauft (laufen immer wieder Aktionen), dann ist der Preis okay. Bisher habe ich Black Label, Mainichi und Grün gemischt. 

Zu No. 1 kann ich noch nichts sagen, da es erst seit ein paar Tagen in den Teich fliegt. Die Fische nehmen es gut an, mehr in ein paar Wochen/Monaten...

Abwechselnd würde ich nicht füttern, denn das bedeutet immer eine Umstellung für die Koi. Ich würde einfach mischen. Mache ich auch so. Zudem gebe ich immer einen gewisseren Anteil Sinkfutter in die Mischung, hilft den scheuen Tieren sehr gut.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. März 2016)

Hatte 23 Koi aber reduziere jetzt auf 18.
Jeden Tag ca. 250 - 300gr.da kommt einiges zusammen


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

Vielen Dank! Mainichi ist vom Preis her wirklich angenehmer, Blacklabel soll wirklich ziemlich gut sein ist zumindestens die Rede 

Wenn du die nächste Zeit berichten könntest ob das No.1 etwas taugt wäre sehr nett.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

koiteich1 schrieb:


> Hatte 23 Koi aber reduziere jetzt auf 18.
> Jeden Tag ca. 250 - 300gr.da kommt einiges zusammen


Habe "nur" 10 die sind noch nicht ganz so verfressen und klein da ist es noch überschaubar und um Längen nicht so eine Masse wie bei dir


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

Hi,

Konishi hatte ich mal ausprobiert, war mir auf Dauer dann doch etwas zu teuer.

Bin seit Jahren coppens verfütterer.....

Das hängt aber auch bei mir an den Mengen die ich benötige, Ca. 250-300kg pro Jahr, da fängt man an den Euro zu kontrollieren. Bis jetzt sind alle Fische damit gewachsen, von daher sehe ich hier auch keinen Grund was zu ändern.


----------



## LotP (28. März 2016)

Mir geht's im Endeffekt genauso.
Finde das Konishi Futter einfach zu teuer.

Füttere jetzt im dritten Jahr hintereinander Koimenu Diamant und bin damit recht happy; In der kalten Jahreszeit dann das entsprechede Winterfutter - auch von Koimenu.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Bin seit Jahren coppens verfütterer.....
> 
> Das hängt aber auch bei mir an den Mengen die ich benötige, Ca. 250-300kg pro Jahr



 Welches Coppens? 
Und dürfte man mal fragen was dich das im Jahr kostet ?


----------



## Zacky (28. März 2016)

Ich hatte im letzten Jahr ausschließlich Hiquaso Koifutter gefüttert - je nach Temperatur natürlich entsprechende Varianten bzw. eigene Mischungen.


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

Hi Sven,

wheatgerm 
Top Koi 
Osw mix 

rest per pn.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

Man sieht wirklich das jeder etwas anderes füttert 
Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

xXNer0Xx schrieb:


> Man sieht wirklich das jeder etwas anderes füttert
> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!



Naja, bei dem einen ist es ne glaubenssache, bei dem anderen kommt es auf die Inhaltsstoffe an, beim nächsten auf den Händler und dann gibt es noch den Spruch: "teuer muss gut sein"


----------



## xXNer0Xx (28. März 2016)

Aber Teuer heißt schließlich nicht immer gleich gut...obwohl es viele denken


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

xXNer0Xx schrieb:


> Aber Teuer heißt schließlich nicht immer gleich gut...obwohl es viele denken



Genau das ist das Problem. In vielem Futter ist blutmehl, https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blutmehl das finde ich persönlich schon an der Grenze des zumutbaren und es belastet das Wasser auch sehr. inzwischen kriegst du das von den Herstellern hinterhergeschmissen weil es nirgends mehr eingesetzt werden darf, aber für Koi ist es noch zugelassen und das Antibiotika gibt's noch gratis mit dazu.....


----------



## Michael H (28. März 2016)

Hallo

Hab immer ALPHA  verfütter't . Nun hab ich mir auch mal ein Säck-chen Konichi Mainichi bestellt , mal sehn wie die Koi es annehmen dieses Jahr .


----------



## muh.gp (28. März 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> Naja, bei dem einen ist es ne glaubenssache, bei dem anderen kommt es auf die Inhaltsstoffe an, beim nächsten auf den Händler und *dann gibt es noch den Spruch: "teuer muss gut sein"*



Ziemlich anmaßende Aussage...


----------



## tosa (28. März 2016)

Tja Holger,

War auf niemand konkret gemünzt, aber leider denken einige so! Brauche diesbezüglich nur ein paar bekannte aus der Szene sprechen und genau das sind die Antworten. Leider!


----------



## xXNer0Xx (14. März 2017)

Guten Abend,

Wollte nur mal einen Tipp geben wer Interesse hat... ist zurzeit im Angebot 

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koifutter/angebote/konishi-no-1-sink.html


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2017)

Wenn es das SWIM für den Preis geben würde, dann vielleicht.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (14. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Wenn es das SWIM für den Preis geben würde, dann vielleicht.



Das würde mir auch besser gefallen


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2017)

Ich fange demnächst übrigens mit Saito an zu füttern. Mal sehen wie das so auf Fische und Wasser wirkt.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (14. März 2017)

Das habe ich mir eben auch noch einmal angeschaut, welches Saito möchtest du denn füttern ?


----------



## Teich4You (14. März 2017)

Saito Professional 3mm schwimmend.


----------



## xXNer0Xx (14. März 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Saito Professional 3mm schwimmend.



Dann bin ich mal auf Erfahrungswerte gespannt 


Viel Erfolg mit dem neuen futter


----------



## Alfii147 (14. März 2017)

Vor kurzem, waren noch beide Varianten des No1 reduziert. Konnte, bzw. habe ich bisher aber noch nicht getestet.
Bei mir kommt, bis auf den Sommer (hier füttere ich Saito Prof., seit 2014 zu) ausschließlich Konishi-Futter in den Teich. 

Ob Sink oder Schwimmfutter, spielt bei mir keine Rolle. Füttere alle Tiere mit der Hand, wobei ich aber Sinkfutter bevorzuge, so bekommen auch die etwas ungeübten besser ihr Futter (Yamabuki hat Probleme bei der Oberflächen aufnahme..).


----------



## koiteich1 (15. März 2017)

Ich füttere das ganze Jahr über Saito energy cs 
Bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Hat den Vorteil das es schwimmen und sinkfähig ist da bekommen alle was ab


----------



## xXNer0Xx (25. März 2017)

Guten Abend,
hier ein neues Angebot von Konishi... evtl hat ja wer Interesse 

http://www.konishi-koi.com/ks/koifutter/koifutter-1kg-5kg-20kg/wachstum-und-farbe-5kg.html


Gruß Sven


----------



## Alfii147 (25. März 2017)

Klar, Lager ausräumen & Platz schaffen


----------



## Alfii147 (25. März 2017)

Hat man beim No1 gesehen bzw gelesen, war nicht mehr ganz so frisch, wie immer behauptet wird/wurd.
Mein im Januar bestelltes BL + 4-Jahreszeiten, wäre einige Monate länger haltbar.

Falls es jemanden interessiert, im neuen KC-Katalog, ist ein Vergleich/Alternative zum Konishi Futter.
z.B. Konishi 4-Jahreszeiten = TriKoi Premium Vital


----------



## xXNer0Xx (25. März 2017)

Abend,
Habe heute auch den neuen KC Katalog bekommen und gelesen... Preislich natürlich eine sehr gute Alternative.
Hat denn schon wer Erfahrung mit dem "Premium" Futter Erfahrung gemacht ?
Beim normalen Tri Koi sind die Meinungen auch verschieden.


----------



## Alfii147 (25. März 2017)

Dies habe ich auch schon gelesen!
Deswegen, bleibe ich bei meinen altbewährten Konishi (alle Sorten) und zusätzlich für den Sommer, das Saito Professional.


----------

